# Hi



## catsuk84 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I just thought i would introduce myself, I live in hertfordshire in the uk.
I am currently under the ownership of 5 kittens. 

Tigger is our eldest hes 7 months old and is a tabby with white, 
Chester hes 6 month old ginger and white, 
Ebony shes 6 months old (chesters sister) and is black and white,
Cleo shes 5 months old also black with white markings, 


Ebony is at the top and cleo is at the bottom.

Also our newest addition to our family, Akira our 8 week old black and white boy.



more pictures coming soon.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard  Lots of UK members here...I'm sure they'll be glad to add another to their ranks  

Your cats look very cute, by the way.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! :2kitties 

All of your kitties are so cute, but I'd really like to cross the pond and take Akira home!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, your cats are cute!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, and welcome! Your cats are all lovely, but I'd love to have one like your new kitten. He's a beauty!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute kitty pictures and welcome to the board :wink:


----------

